# Transferring Stores



## thatopudude (May 29, 2021)

I am moving out to go to college soon and I want to transfer to the target that is closest to my campus. What do I need to do to initiate the transfer process, how long does it take, and is there anything I should know?


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 29, 2021)

Well for one thing you better do it asap. Stores will drag it out just to make sure you don't transfer. It could take months and you have to do before college starts. Also get in contact with the store near by Tarshit won't do for you most likely and make sure they have place for you. Talk to hr. Be nice about and don't sound desperate.


----------

